# Cant find my SNES mini kernel dump???



## MetoMeto (Jun 17, 2020)

Hi guys!

as the title is saying, i cant find where kernel is dumped.
I have european snes mini and i am using hakchi v2.31 web installer.

Can you please help me where that dump is because i want to continue to next step please?

Also when i try to dump it again its saying its in "hakchi2/dump" folder...where the heck is that folder??

Thanks!


----------



## ScarletDreamz (Jun 17, 2020)

If you are using windows, its on your Username/Documents.


----------



## MetoMeto (Jun 17, 2020)

ScarletDreamz said:


> If you are using windows, its on your Username/Documents.


Yes, im using Windows 7.

Can you be more specific please about the location?

EDIT: neer mind, found it. i had my side panel hidden.

Thanks man! i have been searching for hours xD


----------



## djavs (Feb 12, 2022)

MetoMeto said:


> Yes, im using Windows 7.
> 
> Can you be more specific please about the location?
> 
> ...


i have miss placed mine can i use one from any SNES mini LITTLE HELP PLS


----------



## djavs (Feb 12, 2022)

MetoMeto said:


> Yes, im using Windows 7.
> 
> Can you be more specific please about the location?
> 
> ...


i have miss placed mine can i use one from any SNES mini LITTLE HELP PLS


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Feb 12, 2022)

djavs said:


> i have miss placed mine can i use one from any SNES mini LITTLE HELP PLS


With newer hakchis you dont need original dump - Just proceed with install.


----------



## djavs (Feb 12, 2022)

Donnie-Burger said:


> With newer hakchis you dont need original dump - Just proceed with install.


oh wow does that just restore to the original kernal

am also getting c8 error even though I have done it in console order and 25 games to a page


----------



## Donnie-Burger (Feb 12, 2022)

djavs said:


> oh wow does that just restore to the original kernal
> 
> am also getting c8 error even though I have done it in console order and 25 games to a page


It installs hakchi,  c8 deterent or whatever its called - Install that like a core and test.  25 per page should be ok.  If using a usb check usb for corruption.


----------

